# Mystery coolant lines, back of engine



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Looks like the egr cooler to me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneN (Dec 15, 2019)

That's what I was thinking but looking up the parts, the hoses look super simple, with no ends, but these hoses have a complicated looking quick release of some sort. 
ACDELCO 12646488


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I'll take a look at the my car tomorrow to see if I can make some sense of it. How many miles on your car?


----------



## WayneN (Dec 15, 2019)

That would be awesome thank you. 165k. It has a tune and a DPF and EGR delete also.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Why do you care then? Loop them together and call it a day.


----------



## WayneN (Dec 15, 2019)

It it was that easy I would, but two problems, one, they have weird ends that aren’t the same, and two, the hoses are bad, that’s why I posted.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I think the part number you have is for the vacuum lines, according to the parts catalog and diagram.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

The best I can tell is that one part you have highlighted in your photo is the EGR cooler outlet. It is fastened to the EGR valve via a single screw and o-ring, and has a quick connector that goes to the heater core inlet. PN 12646011. Includes new fastener and o-ring for absurd price.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneN (Dec 15, 2019)

NUMBER2 said:


> I think the part number you have is for the vacuum lines, according to the parts catalog and diagram.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Well, got the parts on order, it turned out to be an oil cooler, so coolant lines for it, lost prices $31.97 for 55488381 and $34.90 for 55488381. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Engine oil cooler like on the back passenger's side of the engine? It was difficult to tell for sure since the EGR cooler was visible.

Good luck with the repair. If you need to drain a bunch of coolant out, be advised that there is a bleeder port in the passenger side top of the radiator.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

That is the inlet hose for the oil cooler, to be specific/for future readers.


----------

